# Is a simple rinse a good idea?



## thepav (Feb 16, 2013)

I have the brilliant blackTT beauitifully waxed. But of course being black it soon looks crap.

What I have done a couple of times is rinse the car only, no soap solution because you then have to go all over with a micro fibre towel wiping off the smears and runs.

So all I have done is wet the car down then go over it with a mit and hose at the same time and finally take the nozzle off and run water at very low pressure to rinse off. Takes 20 to 30 minutes and car looks great after. It might need the odd wipe to dry.

Is it OK to clean the car like this, any risk of damage to the paint versus using a soap solution then rinse??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As long as plenty of water used, shouldn't cause a prob, but I would always micro-fibre dry anyway, so might as well use the shampoo to begin with.
Hoggy.


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Mines Black too, I find that Once I have used Megs Gold Class and rinsed off I take it for a quick blast down the motorwy to dry off and comes back streek free ready for waxing. A quick once over with my buff daddy machine polisher and some megs ultimate wax and Jobs all done in 30 mins. The megs ultimate does not leave any residue or white staining to trim at all either so makes it nice and easy, And once on you will find nothing sticks to it so just gets easier and easier to wash.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I rinse then drive her to dry her.
Steve


----------



## *adam (Jun 8, 2013)

mk1f4n said:


> Mines Black too, I find that Once I have used Megs Gold Class and rinsed off I take it for a quick blast down the motorwy to dry off and comes back streek free ready for waxing. A quick once over with my buff daddy machine polisher and some megs ultimate wax and Jobs all done in 30 mins. The megs ultimate does not leave any residue or white staining to trim at all either so makes it nice and easy, And once on you will find nothing sticks to it so just gets easier and easier to wash.


And what about the dirt you pick up whilst driving it?


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Afternoon, I always wet first, then shampoo, not sure
about touching the paint with no lube except water in
case of marring.
I have plenty of wax on, so once washed just sheet the water,
then blow dry, and mop remaining water, but finish off with
AF Finale as a drying aid. Takes about 30 mins.
I don't have black though...


----------

